# Lib Tech TRS HP or Regular?



## ayobeats (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Found people's opinions on this forum to be very useful in narrowing down to a new board that best suits my needs. That said, I'm fairly confident that the Lib Tech TRS is the closest match to what I'm looking for (the lack of a sintered base being the only drawback).

I'm wondering if anyone has experience riding both the TRS HP and regular versions and can comment on how they compare on snow. I'm aware that the HP version is about a half pound lighter which makes it a bit more maneuverable, but I'm curious if it handles as well at high speeds. If I'm riding groomers I like to bomb it and would opt for the non-HP version if it's going to be more stable. If the difference in stability is unnoticeable at high speeds, then I would likely go for the HP.

I'm 5' 10", 195 lbs, and would be getting the 159 either way I go. I ride out west (CO, UT) and if there is fresh snow I'll spend the entire day in the pow, trees, and natural features. If not, I charge groomers and hit a little park (although the longer I've been riding the less interested I am in park).

If anyone can comment on the above it would be much appreciated!

As an additional note, I'm buying this board for next season. Most places online are offering the board at 20% off of retail. Anyone know the best time to buy and if I can expect further reductions the longer I wait? Not sure how long these boards typically stay in stock.

Thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mervin is duping anyone that buys a TRS HP. $600 board with an extruded base? No thanks.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've heard a few people here complain that the topsheet peeled on a hp lib tech board, unsure if it was the TRS but it had a "bio bean" topsheet

And I would look into the NS proto hd, I think it would act similer to the trs except it wouldn't have mag attraction and it would have a sintered base


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Proto turns to mush after 20 days. The TRS does not. The 2012 Proto was a different story, but NS messed with it and now it's a mushy board after some time on the mountain.

I don't notice hardly any difference between HP and regular. Get the regular. It's a really fun board, you'll like it


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> The Proto turns to mush after 20 days. The TRS does not. The 2012 Proto was a different story, but NS messed with it and now it's a mushy board after some time on the mountain.
> 
> I don't notice hardly any difference between HP and regular. Get the regular. It's a really fun board, you'll like it


I have about 80 days on my Proto HD and I definitely wouldn't say it turned mushy and I ride that thing hard as hell. It broke in a bit but that just made it more fun.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Never Summers pretty much all get mushy. Too much/too heavy of glass. Same reason they all ride so damp.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm trying to understand what you guys mean by mushy. Can you describe it to me? Maybe I'm just not understanding the term. My proto still has great pop and holds a great edge and stably bombs like a champ. I would say its still a medium flex as well. But maybe I just don't notice it being mushy?


----------



## ayobeats (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks all for the feedback... Definitely been looking at the Proto HD as well but get the feeling it's a little more park oriented than the TRS. Is this a misconception? Will it handle powder / backcountry as well as the TRS?

Any other recommendations before I pull the trigger? Pretty set on the hybrid profile. Aware of the Gnu Riders Choice as well but heard from many that the TRS is favorable in powder / off piste type of riding.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I would go HP but I'm the kind of guy who wants the best performance and tech and try not to care too much about price.


----------



## ayobeats (Mar 3, 2015)

Price isn't a concern, just want what's best for my riding style. Biggest concern is that the HP, being a bit lighter and softer, won't handle uneven terrain as well at high speed. Realize there probably aren't too many people out there who have had the benefit of trying both but figured I would ask in case there were.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Then why not look into a hot knife or darker, something with C3? But I seriously doubt there will be any effect on stability because of the top sheet materials. Sorry I guess I'm of little help.


----------



## Wafflesx (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree with freshy. If you are set on the trs then get the trs. But Im weary of a board with that price having an extruded base. For bombing groomers and pow. I would look to the Billy goat or hot knife.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not a standard extruded base. They have put more into it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ayobeats said:


> Price isn't a concern, just want what's best for my riding style. Biggest concern is that the HP, being a bit lighter and softer, won't handle uneven terrain as well at high speed. Realize there probably aren't too many people out there who have had the benefit of trying both but figured I would ask in case there were.


I've been riding a 2014 TRS HP 157 since it came out last year and absolutely love it for riding the speed bump hills here in Ontario. Noticeably more stable than Mervin's C2 profile btw, which I like, so keep that in mind when comparing to the Rider's Choice.
I bought the regular TRS a couple of weeks ago in a 162 to ride when I go out west to real mountains, but I haven't ridden it yet, so I can't give you a comparison. The thinking was, per your query, that it would be more stable and handle chop better than the HP version. I also wanted the stiffer flex that the 162 provided.
If I get to ride it before the season ends I'll come back with my impressions.

I'll also echo the comments about Never Summer boards above. I've ridden the Ripsaw and Cobra and found that, for me at least, there was just no feeling of the board. I.e. I just got no feedback from the board of riding the terrain.
I'd trust Nivek's comments and ask him for a recommendation for the type of board for which you are looking. Be aware that he isn't a fan of Mervin stuff though. LOL!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nivek is right in saying that Libs have less snap and are less lively than some other options out there. I just think that Lib and GNU are just dialed enough that they are still fun and less planky than NS. Also, NS's version of CRC feels off to me. Libs C2BTX just felt smooth to me. I can say for sure though that NS is the dampest, plankiest tech on the market. Too dead for me


----------



## ayobeats (Mar 3, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> I bought the regular TRS a couple of weeks ago in a 162 to ride when I go out west to real mountains, but I haven't ridden it yet, so I can't give you a comparison. The thinking was, per your query, that it would be more stable and handle chop better than the HP version. I also wanted the stiffer flex that the 162 provided.
> If I get to ride it before the season ends I'll come back with my impressions.


If you get the chance to take it out before the seasons over would be great to hear your impressions. Thanks for the help.



freshy said:


> Then why not look into a hot knife or darker, something with C3? But I seriously doubt there will be any effect on stability because of the top sheet materials. Sorry I guess I'm of little help.





Wafflesx said:


> I agree with freshy. If you are set on the trs then get the trs. But Im weary of a board with that price having an extruded base. For bombing groomers and pow. I would look to the Billy goat or hot knife.


Looking into the Hot Knife and Billy Goat as some nice alternatives with sintered bases now. I've ridden cambered boards for 15 years so would be an easier switch I suppose. Reason I wanted to switch to a hybrid CRC profile is because I do a lot more powder riding than I used to and it would be nice to not need to work as hard to keep the nose up. Can anyone comment on how the C3 shape performs in the pow?

As for the NS/Mervin debate, clearly both camps have strong supporters (and haters). Never ridden either, but sure they both have their positives and negatives. Given people's comments on NS boards being a bit too "planky" for them, I'll probably stick with a Lib or Gnu. Enough people swear by them so I think its worth giving one a go to find out for myself. Current board is a DC and rode a couple Ride decks before that. All boards have treated me well but more park oriented... feel like my current deck is holding me back a little from charging as hard as I want to in pow and straightlining the groomed stuff.

But anyways, thanks all for your help. Much appreciated!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dude, don't worry about the TNT base, they are fine. I have the Lando and base is fast as hell. Maybe a tiny bit softer than a true sintered base but it is not a cheap extruded base.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

FYI TRS on WM for $350 if you're quick. Lots of sizes. Will likely be back again, maybe today.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

What is WM?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

whiskeymilitia.com


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

ayobeats said:


> Looking into the Hot Knife and Billy Goat as some nice alternatives with sintered bases now. I've ridden cambered boards for 15 years so would be an easier switch I suppose. Reason I wanted to switch to a hybrid CRC profile is because I do a lot more powder riding than I used to and it would be nice to not need to work as hard to keep the nose up. Can anyone comment on how the C3 shape performs in the pow?


I'd go with the goat over the HK for riding in pow. I have a HK and its great for groomers and carving, but it's not a lot of fun in anything deeper than six inches. Then again this was in wet and heavy ice coast snow, not sure how it would handle in dryer pow.

Take a look at a few R/C/R boards from Yes and Rossi as well for what your looking for.


----------



## ayobeats (Mar 3, 2015)

XR4Ti said:


> FYI TRS on WM for $350 if you're quick. Lots of sizes. Will likely be back again, maybe today.


That's a steal! Unfortunately missed it. Any way to know when deals for a given item will be up on whiskey militia?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Keep in mind you have to pay shipping with whiskey. For a single big item like that it probably isn't saving all that much over what backcountry has it for now.

Wow, actually just checked and shipping is only like $10.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

You can set up alerts for WM/SAC items here.

Steep and Cheap Tracker, History and Deal Alerts. Whiskey Militia and Chainlove. ODAT.

Once they list something, unless it sells out, they almost always list it again soon. I didn't find the text alerts to be all that reliable, but the e-mails are. So I set up Gmail on my phone to play a special notification when a WM/SAC e-mail comes in (filtered to it's own label). This way I don't miss much. There is also a WM android app that works a little better than their mobile page, but it is sort of annoying with notifications that you cannot turn off.

Now don't go and buy all the shit I am waiting for just because you have my secrets 

http://i.gyazo.com/b90d2fb8cb1f265d144412771d3e7015.png


----------

